# Je n'arrive pas à paramétrer mon téléviseur



## Citharine (2 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté l'apple TV pour voir photos et vidéos sur mon téléviseur mais
j'ai branché l'apple tv par cable HDMI et sur la télé rien, 

>pouvez vous m'aider ? 

merci d'avance


----------



## ChrisErnst (3 Mars 2014)

Bonsoir,
AppleTV branchée au téléviseur par HDMI puis lancer iTune sur Mac et cocher le partage d'iTune. 
Puis mettre la TV sur l'entrée qui correspond à l'HDMI.
Puis prendre la petite télécommande Apple livrée avec l'Apple TV et appuyer sur menu -> 'ordinateur' et le reste est de seulement choisir à l'écran ce que vous voulez voir


----------



## USB09 (28 Mars 2014)

Pour voir votre apple TV, il vous faut sans doute rechercher la chaîne. Selon les modèle ça se passe via la télécommande de la TV. 

Une fois apparu la page de l'apple TV , utilisez sa télécommande pour configurer le réseau. Pour faire simple vous pouvez tout simplement brancher un câble ETHERNET derrière.


----------

